# I cry every day over this.......



## morozevich (Jan 11, 2010)

I cry every day because of this shit , it's like you are an unsafe little teenboy once again...
I'm so horrified that myself seems to be someone else, feeling strange looking in the mirror, and feel like my house, places, workers, and especially family are dissapating, like im losing my identity and everybody seems unfamiliar and like strangers. This gives me mega anxiety


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

morozevich said:


> I cry every day because of this shit , it's like you are an unsafe little teenboy once again...
> I'm so horrified that myself seems to be someone else, feeling strange looking in the mirror, and feel like my house, places, workers, and especially family are dissapating, like im losing my identity and everybody seems unfamiliar and like strangers. This gives me mega anxiety


Morozevich,
I know how you feel. I had DP for decades and can empathize with your feeling of freaking out just being in your own skin and looking outward and inward through a warped reality. It's like a a too tight maze jail you just can't escape from with physical and mental agony. It will subside and become bearable and disappear. But, the thing I've learned is that some days I feel perfectly fine and DP free, but then when, something I perceive as anxiety-provoking to my soul occurs, I get DP'd again. It's like someone who gets migraines when stressed because they are genetically predisposed to it. The key to overcoming this dreaded DP is to understand what is operating in your life that causes you to need to disappear (dissociate, depersonalize) and feel unsafe and work through those issues. You may need to remove the offending person (s) from your life, or get away from them. I was emotionally abused by my alcoholic family when young and by other persons as an adult, and my DP would go through the roof. But, now I am able to consciously understand what it is that is triggering my DP and work through it when I start to feel bad. Please everyone, GET COUNSELING, with a person you can relate well with, and they will help you to understand why you get anxious and how to control your too sensitive nervous system. Take benzos to get through each crisis. Many of us just need lots of down time to recharge our batteries with positive external stimuli to feel better, and supportive nurturing people to be in our lives. Please be hopeful, you shall overcome


----------



## morozevich (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Rebekah, thanks a lot!
I have sought a psychologist, been there only 1 time a few days ago. And I am going again in 2 weeks.
I explained everything to her, and told her that I think I have a psychosis and need treatment.
She shrugged it off and talked about my life, like that was important ... 
I mean she probably knows what it's about, but once ur in the middle of it, (as you know) you just want reassurance that ur aint psychotic or losing it.
Can you relate to the feeling of everything you have ever known becomes strange and unfamiliar? Yourself and everybody else, and known environments.
It's very scary, and easy to get OCD about losing your identity and not recognizing people.



Rebekah said:


> Morozevich,
> I know how you feel. I had DP for decades and can empathize with your feeling of freaking out just being in your own skin and looking outward and inward through a warped reality. It's like a a too tight maze jail you just can't escape from with physical and mental agony. It will subside and become bearable and disappear. But, the thing I've learned is that some days I feel perfectly fine and DP free, but then when, something I perceive as anxiety-provoking to my soul occurs, I get DP'd again. It's like someone who gets migraines when stressed because they are genetically predisposed to it. The key to overcoming this dreaded DP is to understand what is operating in your life that causes you to need to disappear (dissociate, depersonalize) and feel unsafe and work through those issues. You may need to remove the offending person (s) from your life, or get away from them. I was emotionally abused by my alcoholic family when young and by other persons as an adult, and my DP would go through the roof. But, now I am able to consciously understand what it is that is triggering my DP and work through it when I start to feel bad. Please everyone, GET COUNSELING, with a person you can relate well with, and they will help you to understand why you get anxious and how to control your too sensitive nervous system. Take benzos to get through each crisis. Many of us just need lots of down time to recharge our batteries with positive external stimuli to feel better, and supportive nurturing people to be in our lives. Please be hopeful, you shall overcome


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

You are very much on the right track by getting some counseling with a therapist you can click with. It's very important to hookup with a counselor you feel a rapport with. I fired many a therapist for their incompetence--realizing that they maybe should have joined a profession, such as, ditch digging. Honestly, I've been through them, and some are just in it for the $$$$$. It's not all that bad these days to be DP'd, I mean, it does protect one from the harshness of our society, and the rude, insensitive people who care not one wit for their fellow being. See the benefits of this wisdom you will gain from having a different slant on reality.


----------



## morozevich (Jan 11, 2010)

Rebekah,

I agree. I will see a therapist that I used to see 10 years back when this crap started. He is also trained in relaxing exercises, kind of like hypnosis...
Very nice guy!!
I repeat from my previous post







:

"Can you relate to the feeling of everything you have ever known becomes strange and unfamiliar? Yourself and everybody else, and known environments.
It's very scary, and easy to get OCD about losing your identity and not recognizing people.



Rebekah said:


> You are very much on the right track by getting some counseling with a therapist you can click with. It's very important to hookup with a counselor you feel a rapport with. I fired many a therapist for their incompetence--realizing that they maybe should have joined a profession, such as, ditch digging. Honestly, I've been through them, and some are just in it for the $$$$$. It's not all that bad these days to be DP'd, I mean, it does protect one from the harshness of our society, and the rude, insensitive people who care not one wit for their fellow being. See the benefits of this wisdom you will gain from having a different slant on reality.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

morozevich said:


> Rebekah,
> 
> I agree. I will see a therapist that I used to see 10 years back when this crap started. He is also trained in relaxing exercises, kind of like hypnosis...
> Very nice guy!!
> ...


that is the derealization part of all this. in fact, for the most part i suffer from dr more than dp. Feeling like people and surroundings are unfamiliar is a huge part of this and completely normal. Defintely don't worry about this as it is something most if not all of us experience daily.

Michael.


----------



## morozevich (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot for this comforting post Michael!
It set of a good start on this day, for me








Some days when you feel this it's like "What the fuuuck, I know this man, why does he feel like someone from a different life"
It's like a feeling to get to know the same people once again, even though you talked to normally the day before



Garjon said:


> that is the derealization part of all this. in fact, for the most part i suffer from dr more than dp. Feeling like people and surroundings are unfamiliar is a huge part of this and completely normal. Defintely don't worry about this as it is something most if not all of us experience daily.
> 
> Michael.


----------

